# ziffern zählen mit rekursiver methode



## Guest (16. Jan 2006)

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen,

ich brauche eine rekursive Methode die eine Zahl übergeben bekommt und dann Rekursiv die Ziffern zählt.

Ich weiß wie man die Ziffern zählen kann zum Beispiel so:

```
public static int Zifferniterativ (int zahl){
int laenge =0;
while (zahl !=0){
zahl /=10;
laenge++;
zahl = laenge;
return zahl;}
```
Aber wie kriege ich es jetzt hin das, dass ganze rekursiv ist?


----------



## Guest (16. Jan 2006)

```
public static int ziffernrekursiv(int zahl) {
  return (zahl>0)? 1+ziffernrekursiv(zahl/10) : 0;
}
```


----------



## Guest (16. Jan 2006)

danke für die schnelle und gute antwort


----------

